# مطلوب مطبخ الوميتال بلون الخشب



## roshana (27 أكتوبر 2010)

]السلام عليكم 

عايزة افصل مطبخ الوميتال بلون الخشب 
اية افضل الخامات والقطاعات اللى موجودة فى السوق واللى تعيش عمر طويل بدون تقشير كسر 

وايه افضل الورش او الشركات المتخصصة فى هذا النوع من المطابخ

والاسعار بتبقى المتر المربع كام


----------



## ashraf226677 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*نحن ورشه تقوم بعمل المطابخ الالوميتال والشبابيك والابواب الالوميتال وشيش الحصيره ت0127957985*

نحن ورشه نقوم بعمل باب وشباك الوميتال وشيش حصيره مطابخ الوميتال ت0127957985 مهندس /اشرف
ونقوم باعمال الالوميتال في اي مكان داخل مصر بجميع القطاعات سواء كانت قطاعات السعد او البي اس او الجامبو وغيرها وكذلك جميع الالوان العاديه والخشبيه مع اي نوع زجاج مطلوب فردي او دوبل جلاس وايضا نقوم باعمال الصيانه مثل تغيير السلك التالف او جلد التندات الممزق او الزجاج المكسور وغيره من اعمال الصيانه للشبابيك الالوميتال او التندات او شيش الحصيرهت 0127957985 والارضي 0237318632 والايميل [email protected] وكمان [email protected] وهذه بعض الصور لاعمالنا في المرفقات


----------



## ashraf226677 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

برجاء تثبيت الموضوع لفائده الجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر م /اشرف


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أعتقد أن هذا مخالف لقوانين المنتدى


----------

